# Blog Post: Getting Started with ION-DTN 3.4.0 on FreeBSD



## sgeos (Feb 10, 2016)

If anyone is interested in interplanetary networking protocols, I wrote a blog post on "Getting Started with ION-DTN 3.4.0 on FreeBSD".

Any feedback is welcome.  Specifically, the scripted examples after the instructions may not be the best.  For example, in "Unresponsive ION" I flood ION with bpchat simply because that was my first failed attempt at a scripted http response.

Topics I would like to cover in future posts include security configuration, setting up ION as a system service and "properly" sending a http request over ION.


----------

